# AU’s Proposed Welfare Policy Could Delay Benefits for 50,000 Migrant Families



## ricaj (Aug 20, 2015)

New legislation has been placed before the Australian parliament, and according to such, new migrants will have to wait three years instead of two before they can avail of family tax benefits, paid parental leaves, and carers’ allowances.

This proposal targets new residents, specifically those coming to Australia on skilled or family visas, starting on 1 July of this year. Those on humanitarian visas will be exempted, as are individuals coming in with a partner visa but end up facing a relationship breakdown later on. With the additional 1-year wait in place, the proposed legislation has been forecast to net the Australian government AU$1.3 billion in savings.


----------

